# IUI GIRLS PART 126



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New Home 4 U!

  

H xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005  

     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! Connor 2.73kg and Rhuari 2.45kg 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 06/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Aliday - Natural BFP!!
Tomsmummy -

2ww Baby Makers

       

Struthie 26.10.05 
Moomin 01.11.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

    

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

     

Sair
Catspyjamas 
Claire
CK6
Molly
Perky Pinky 
Kia
Kelly Dallard 
Minow
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Oct
Claireabelle
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Julie - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - Going to IVF in Sept
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Aliso - Going to IVF
Marsha Mouse - Going to IVF
Manda - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks Holly xxx

Julie..i like lost 2....someone told me the ending though and it sort of ruined it..want me to tell u


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

He he are u sure  

Only joking...


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

NO Loobylu!  Definitely not you little minx!

BTW - I watched that terrible programme last night about the couples wishing they hadn't had kids.  I couldn't help myself!  DH walked out and left me to it.  It was awful  I don't think I'm going to be the worlds most amazing mother in fact I know I will have my moments - I've enough neices, nephews, god children and been a nanny to know it's not all a bed of roses, but these parents were saying these terrible things in front of their children!  And then they wonder why their children are such terrors.  They had no concept that children are incredibly perceptive and can pick up on under currants both spoken and unspoken - I couldn't understand it!  The personality types of the people interviewed said it all - very sad and made me  

Laters
H xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Julie - ya know one of the woman on the show had IVF twins - and she was deeply regretting it    All those interviewed thought they were brave admitting that they feel this way about their children - I shouldn't judge but from where I'm sitting it didn't look to me that they were doing much to improve the way they went about things.  And if there was going to be a naughty stair - it should be the parents sitting on it!!

KJ - puppies are just like toddlers - you'll be a great mummy!  Have you chosen any names yet?

H xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jilly - big   from me too, we know how you feel so don't worry.  Here whenever you feel like us again  

Julie - you were wise to not watch it   

I'm currently trawling websites for my sister's wedding dress.  She's in a dilemma... very difficult when you're on the other side of the world and not really a decision I can make for her but I'll send her a whole heap of links and that will keep her happy.

xx
H


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

holly - you're an angel - how many sisters would take the trouble to do all that?
 to you for watching that programme last night - i avoided it on purpose, and wife swap was far more entertaining....

jillyteardrops -   to you. this stuff does funny things to our emotions and i know sometimes i just havent the energy to post/keep up/be funny/be supportive or even to post how i'm feeling cos sometimes its just too huge to explain so i just hide away and cry by myself and come back all refreshed. we'll be waiting when you return  dont dilute too many pints with your tears.....
kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly - Glad I missed that programme    couldn't watch it at the moment. How stupid are some people   Wedding dress shopping sounds great & although you're apart at least you are involved what a great helpful sis you are.

Jilly - As long as we know you are ok hun bun   &   to you. We all feel like that sometimes so we do understand. Take care & hope you feel like your JollyJilly self very soon.

Julie - Anything nice for dinner  I can feel a bit of choccie coming on. Why does pmt & af always make you feel like that   

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Julie - she tried on a gorgeous one yesterday apparently and has her heart set on it if it weren't for the cost of it.  So now I'm having to see if I can find alternative ideas that would be a fraction of the cost.  She's a tiny size 6 and would be easily swamped by a traditional style so we are looking at fitted bodices and straight skirts with a puddle train in a beaded organza or similar.  Then our mother (god bless her  ) has said she doesn't think she should go for a strapless gown as everyone is wearing them these days and it's like a uniform blah blah blah    My sister can have what she wants for goodness sake - it's her day!!  To make matters worse - my mother is staying with her at the moment so I think this is why she's in a spin as she is just not helpful!

Oh the joys!

KJ - you would cos you're lovely    don't know where we'd be without you if you hid away for too long!

Erica - cor - that was a lovely posting to Jilly - you feeling alright - you'll make her suspicious if you keep that up  
H xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

What are you trying to say Holly?      

Jilly       because Holly made me   

Julie - Have kept away from the shop until now   not sure that will last until 5pm mind you! Pains are increasing she's just playing around with me   like she has done since I started fertility treatment July last year. Up until then I had a "perfect" 28 day cycle. Oh the joys!!

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie 
Will send you the wrapper   after I've licked it of course   

Erica.xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Didn't see that programme, but I saw the advert, and that alone annoyed me enough! Having just got AF yesterday and coming face to face with the reality of the fact I will actually be having IUI this month, I am in no mood for watching people moaning about their kids!!! Do they not realise it's a priviledge, not a right to have children?!! And, I can't believe there was a woman who'd had IVF on there! 

Anyway, hope you are all well. Any tips for my first cycle? It's unstimulated.

Many thanks,

xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Many thanks Julie.

xx


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi everyone.  Much busier on here today - yesterday was quiet wasn't it?

Went for scan yesterday - nothing to report really.  All looks rosy as it always does.  Seeing doc again on Thurs for the next scan I guess just before ovulation and then it'll all look normal again and then day 21 bloods will show that I have no F'ING PROGESTERONE!  So we'll be back to square one!  But after that we'll have a consultation and decide on what to do next.  Process of elimination and all that.

KJ - thanks so much for the offer of a puppy, but we're going to see one on Sunday!  They are German Shepherds and they are only 5 days old! So they look like little black slugs at the moment.  But we'll go and have a look and perhaps put a deposit down and then watch as they grow and develop a personality and then make a decision.  But thanks again for thinking of us.

Love to you all 

xx


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Julie - have a wonderful time my darling - enjoy and relax and laugh and have fun!

We'll miss you .

Love  me x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oooohhhhhhhhhh dead envious of Fishy & Kj shopping for new furbabies   
Would be totally lost without mine, although like me they are getting on a bit now 

Bye Julie   have a lovely evening, Friday tomorrow for you, lucky thing   

Erica.xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi everyone,just wanted to pop on too see how you all are

juile-hope you have a nice break

babyfish-hope you get some answers when you have your consultation

holly-hope your sister finds her dream dress, and you are right about it being her day.i remember when i got married and everyone puts their two pence worth in...drove me mad...hope you and your dh are well

bodia-good luck with your cycle,everyone on here well give you lots of help along the way

well am off work with the flu...have not been back since all what went on last week,cannot wait for the day i do not have to work again 

hi to everyone else

luv petal b


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Well feeling tons happier today,, have actually had a full day training and feel I have learnt loads today.  Didn't get a chance to speak to our trainer but she did admit today that we were getting a very much shortened version of the training as we have transferred within Group and are not 'new to bank'.  She said that she will make all the team leaders aware when we go live on the phone, so feeling a lot more positive today.

Also had copy of letter that consultant has sent my GP and he has put my testing day down as 2.11.05!!!!  Yeh 1 day less to wait, will have to try and change my ticker!!!!

Well the weather has been a lot better today down here, just extremely windy but no rain, sure that won't last for long.

Jilly sending you lots of     , thinking of you and hoping you are ok.  

Catch up with you all later


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Still keeping my fingers crossed for u moomin xxx which bank do u work for by the way??


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

LTSB. Work in their telephony specialist centre, so basically any calls India and other centres can 't deal with come through to us.  Previously worked for Cheltenham and Gloucester dealing with Mortgage queries.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Petal - Sorry to hear you have flu........hope you feel better soon   

Moomin - Good to hear work was better today  more training & they have admitted to not looking after you properly. Glad you are feeling more   

Good night everyone, finish work in about 10 minutes (not that I'm counting   ) straight to the gym for my nightly class   then home & tea time!!

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Blimey ,

Just got back from the gym   and you lot cant half talk   I will catch up tomorrow after I have taken my mum and Oli to Hobby Craft !!!


Love to all   

Kelly x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Moomin..sounds interesting..i work for a bank too not so interesting he he!

Erika..ur far to energetic he he..im just jealous wish i had the motivation xx

Have a good night all..


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Loobylu -which one do you work for?


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Just posted a fabulous long message with loads of personals and then lost it.  Screen said couldn't find server and then couldn't even find the website!!!!!  Found you again tho!!!!

Will come back later to catch up with you all, gotta go make the dinner now!!!!

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Just to let you know we got our third negative today,had bloods done.
Not sure what to do next,more IUI or back to IVF.

Seeing consultant tomorrow at 4pm xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

oh struthie i am so so sorry  

see what your consultant says tomorrow,so sorry


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Struthie - so sorry to hear your news.  You must be absolutely gutted.  Hoping tomorrow's appointment will provide a way forward and give you some answers sweetheart.

  


H xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Struthie - Sorry to hear it was another BFN for you.  Good luck for your appointment tomorrow

Sending you lots of


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sorry not posted for a while but feel very much like Jilly at the mo, although I have been keeping up with all your news. Think this no af business is really beginning to get me down, I'm on day 68 today!!!! This is going to be one of the longest waits i can just feel it. When first went for egg share appt., the nurse said we could probably get going in October, its now November and I've still got to take  2 months worth of the pill  before can even start d regging. I know its stupid but they only let you egg share up until 36 and I had just turned 35 when applied (july) and it seems like such a long time ago now that I feel I'm gonna be practically 36 before we even start.....................yeah I know over reacting slightly!!
I know I could take something to bring af on, but am due to have my fsh levels checked so wanted this cycle to be as natural as poss. 

God I feel pooey. Have been very bad tempered last couple of days and did think for a minute maybe it was pmt but now think just feel very under pressure.

Sorry for lack of personals but just wanted to send a big   to struthie, so sorry hun.

   to catwoman xxx

Jilly will pm u sweets.

Lots of love to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Evening ladies

I don't have a huge amount of time here, just trying to catch up with your posts.  Hope everyone is OK - I'd a rotten day today and have so much work to do before uni tomorrow so I have to be quick and then get stuck in.  Just wanted to send   to Struthie, sorry to hear about your BFN and some more   to Shazia - with me the witch turns up just when you don't want her to, but I know how frustrating it must be for you that she's not arriving.  Look after yourselves xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Morning all,

Just wanted to send    to those of you who are having a tough time one way or the other. Why does it have to be so difficult?!! It's so unfair isn't it?!!! Still, at least when we get what we want we will appreciate it so much.
Lots of love to you all,


xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

struthie - so sorry that it was a bfn again for you hun, i had a good feeling for you this time. i hope your appt goes well today and you will have something to hold onto afterwards   and  

shazia  for you too hun. nasty mean AF playing games with you  I'm sending out a hunt for her - a witch hunt lol - seriously tho, this just aint fair and i can see why you feel time is slipping away from your grasp. keep knowing we are thinking of you on here even if you feel (jilly) poo...

julie - have a lovely looooong weekend. bet ya cant wait 

fishy - hope your little puppy is everything you dreamed of when you visit. ours looked like a little black slug when i first saw it so next week it will be nice to see how its coming along, and indeed actually choose one as i didnt before....do you know much about dogs? i'm a bit of a novice and panicking slightly about what a puppy will need. if anyone's got any tips i've asked on the pet lovers board for help!

we are off to brighton for the day and night, staying with a friend who's just moved to Hove, looking forward to a walk by the sea 

 and  to all

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Struthie - So sorry to hear your news   & like the others have said good luck for your appt today & I hope it brings you a way forward.
Shazia -    wondered where you had gone. Sorry you're having a tough old time &   playing games must be getting you down. Don't panic about the timescale, you'll be fine & stress doesn't help AF. Hope to have you back soon.
Jillypopsplops -             
Julie - I'm coming to yours for tea, throw another couple of sausages on   Bet it feels great knowing you break up today   about to pm you.

Hello all you other lovelies   Holly   , Kj, Petal, Moomin, Catwoman   , Jess, Bodia, Sair, Fishy, Looby   , Molly   , Catspj's, Kelly & everyone else. Back in a bit.........wages to do then I've got good & bad news to tell.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

About to make my all important  because   started last night & is here in all her glory today. Awful tummy cramps but don't care as my IVF journey starts today. 

Back later.


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi all

Struthie So sorry to hear about your BFN good luck with your appointment today.

Good luck to all testing and on 2ww.

take care all

jane12


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Erica - you are such a    leaving us in suspenders!!!  Glad you're able to start your new journey down the IVF path though  

Julie - wooohooo - Friday already!  Excellent.  DH and Grandma will miss you though and not to mention Smudgie and Angel and of course us gals  

KJ - perfect!  How nice to take off mid week for a DW in Brighton!  Sounds like fun.  I'm sure you'll get the hang of being the perfect puppy owner but I think you have to be a bit like super nanny - lots of ground rules about what's not 'acceptible' behaviour   and rewards when good.  Puppy classes are great I hear from our neighbours.

Hello Jilly if you're reading - big  

Hi Jane!  Hope all is well with you!!

Shazia - You are being incredibly patient.  I would be climbing the walls.  It's so unfair that this has happened right when you need her most    Really feel for you hunny and wish we could magic her there for you so you can get started  

Moomin - sounds like it went well yesterday  

Struthie - thinking of you today  

Hi Bodia - welcome back!  Great that you're starting out now and     for the journey!

Hi Molly  

Babyfish - hope this month sees that progesterone rise.  Puppy sounds fab too!

My house is a mess today and I've got another removal company coming to do a quote for shifting to NZ, so I'm going to have to race round and make it look presentable before they arrive.  

I think this weather is really casting a horrible atmosphere on us all as winter looms.  Hopefully we'll start getting into the (dare I say it)   soon and we'll all be feelling a bit more chipper.

Better get a   on!

Loves to all
H xxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aussie Meg's husband just posted this on the IUI turned IVF thread:

We are pleased to announce the safe arrival of Connor and Rhuari at 09:16 and 09:22 this morning at National University Hospital, Singapore. At 2.73 and 2.45 kg respectively the boys are strong and healthy. Megan is still in some pain but otherwise in good shape. 

Apparently it's her birthday too!!!

Wow - fantabbie news eh!!!

H xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Aussie meg and dh-fab news,many congrats     

Struthie-so sorry its another bfn,I really hope your consultant can help you choose what to do next 

Holly-get tidying you   I will come and pack for you,I love it 

Erica-fab news on af (wow how weird does that sound??) really hoping all goes well 

Julie-hows you today hunny??

Shazia-  sorry your feeling low,not surrising with cycles that long  I am just sorting appointments to crack on with egg sharing too-maybe we can help each other along the way 

Sarah-its so annoying when you loose a whole post  

moomin-hang in there hunny,how you feeling??  

ok so I have typed all this with one hand cos I am STILL on the phone to SKY as we have nowt but problems lately and I CANT miss LOST tonight    I have now been on hold for 20 minutes     

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

sky is fixed !!! Phew,now I can relax knowing I can watch lost tonight!!    

Kelly x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Busy busy busy today...

Erika...thats great news...your one step close now..but please tell us the bad news..we're all on egg shells here xx

Lots of Love to everyone else xx

PS kelly u are tempting me to tell u the ending he he


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

See its Jilly being a bad influence 

Think Kelly and Julie want to know secretly  

But i wont.....yet!! Only Joking


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Morning everyone.

Well Aussie Meg's news has brightened up a rather dull day. Just the best birthday present in the world. 

Sorry about the BFN Struthie. I'm sure Julian will help you decide what to do next.... 

 for Jilly. Sorry you've been feeling down and not up to posting much. I think a few of us are feeling the same way at the moment.   You are bound to feel low. You are now in a bit of a tx limbo until you've had the ovarian drilling done and just finding out about the PCOS must have been a bit of a shock. The good thing is that at least you now know what might be the problem & your c/s will have a better idea of how to handle your next IUI cycle drugs-wise so your chances of success will be greatly improved.   Hope you'll be feeling more JollyJilly soon. x

********** - I'm sorry to hear about your Mum & Step-dad. Now I understand why you have to duck when you go past their house! You are indeed better off without them in your life.   You are one amazing lady.... 

 also to Shazia - Horrible horrible  Really hope she shows up soon - before Halloween would be good! 

Holly - hope the removals quotes come in not too expensive.   How did you get on with the wedding dress? I saw a feature in the paper about wedding dresses the other day - apparently the cossack look is the in thing! All white fur hats and muffs (!!!!  ) - I think the wedding photos will date really quickly, don't you? 

KJ - I have missed you now, but have a lovely day in Brighton.  Top puppy tip: Take it out with you as much as you can in the first few weeks (IUI girls meet would be a good place to start!  ) so it gets used to as many new experiences as possible - people, crowds, car travel, traffic, kids, open spaces, pubs, noise etc - even if you have to carry it until it's had its jabs. This is best done while they are as young as possible before their fear mechanism really kicks in. x

Erika - great you can get going on the IVF now  .....WHAT IS THE BAD NEWS??

Sarah -   at losing the post.

Kelly - glad you got the telly fixed. 

Moomin - glad work is sounding better. And one less day to wait before testing can't be bad. 

We went to see Wallace & Gromit last night - it is excellent - loads of adult humour. Good recommendation KJ. Had a lovely Thai meal afterwards, too. Well, I'm off to Newcastle tomorrow to see my Mam & Dad for a long weekend, and won't log on again till Tuesday. I'll miss you all and will be hoping to see some good news from the 2wwers when I get back (that means YOU, Moomin - no pressure!).

   to you all,
Love Molly
x


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

hi..... can't keep up with you lot and so many newbies...... Have posted congrats to Megan... what wonderful newsxxxxxxxx
Erika good luck on your ivf journey.....xx
Julie thanks for thinking of me, going to the clinic tomorrow for scan to make sure everything gone  but i had such a sweet letter...from mr r ..." After all you have been through together, this outcome is particularly harsh for you both. Everybody in the clinic was sorry to hear your bad news and , needless to say our thoughts are with you.' just thought i'd share that not from a 'down' point of view...just to say some clinics do actually treat us very well.....
Holly, please can you put me on taking time out...thanks.... hope you are ok...your life seems to be in a bit of a whirlwind at the moment....xxxxx
Catwoman i was so very sad to see your news... hope you get some answers 
Jess and Petal  and Struthie  Jilly Kelly, Kj Shazia, babyfish, Molly, Looby, moomin and everyone else i've missed out.... thanks you for your thoughts and love a couple of weeks ago..... feeling stronger now... we have to move on don't we ?? don't think i would have got through this without this site !!!!


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Aww julie... you made me    thanks..... i do know what you mean about the clinic, and nhs ..... don't think you can compare, he also wrote ' i will do my best to ensure you are physicallywell. i think the emotional upset will take a little longer for you to recover from ' you def wouldn't get that on the nhs    have a good break from work...off out now love caroline xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi Caroline. It's good to hear from you. 
What a lovely c/s you have - how refreshing to see a sensitive & caring letter like that. I'm sure that knowing their sentiments makes the m/c a little easier to bear.   Hope you are feeling stronger day by day... 

Julie Angel - you somehow always manage to find the perfect words....made me  too.  
Have a lovely break with your friend. x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

That's so sweet especially from a 14 year old boy!  Wow - what great kids.

Caroline - so lovely to hear from you!  Mr R is fabulous - really great to have that level of care.  Now I'm worried about not going through with tx here...  Will pm you - been meaning to  

Molly - you have a lovely break away too.  Just what you need - some time and space away from things.  Hope you come back refreshed    We went to W&G too at the weekend - loved it!  Especially the fridge with SMUG instead of SMEG!

Erica     where are you??

Jilly - you sound a little bit brighter today  

Hi Looby   - do you know how much more of the Lost series there is left to go?  We normally video it and watch it on Thursday nights when tele is  

I just had THE most boring man in history here... Yawn!  He was like an even worse version of David Brent and I had to dig my finger nails into my palms to stop from being rude.  And I hadn't finished cleaning so house wasn't in usual tip top condition    and couldn't bundle him out of the door fast enough!

Slaters
H xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi all, 

I hope you don't mind me joining you, have just been to the hospital today for a scan ( I'm having OI ) and whilst i was there the doc rang the nearby hospital and found out that I'm going onto IUI with my next cycle so i was just wondering if anybody could tell me what its like?

Claire xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Jilly

I thought of you when he said i was going to Barrow. I'm nervous, i had a follie that was 18mm so hopefully i won't need to go.......... yeah right!!!


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Julie.... thanks  

Jilly - I was quite surprised when he told me i had to ring on day 1 of my next cycle, my partners face was a picture. Hope you are o.k? When do you go?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Can somebody plaese tell me what cyclogest is? have read the beginners guide. Does everybody get the pessaries?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Up my   my god........ 

Well its all exciting stuff isn't it? Sorry to keep asking so many questions but does anybody know the success rate for IUI?
Thats the last question, i promise


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

well thank gawd for that, i don't think they woul;d have stayed long anyways if this metformin has owt to do with it ..... sorry tmi


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

JILLYPOPSPOOPSPLOPS

YOU WERE NEVER I REPEAT NEVER NORMAL      

GOOD TO HAVE YOU BACK THOUGH YOU NUTTER    YOU OUT TO PLAY??


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Good for u Jilly..didnt know u were a smoker. Its almost shameful to admit it isnt it. I used to smoke 20 Benson a day and have cut right down to about 5 extra extra light silk cut..still hate myself for it though, sort of blame the fertility troubles on it even though my consultant has said not to worry2 much at that level. 

Good luck to you hun xx

PS This halloween stuff is scaring me he he


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

You never can tell what Tony is going to get up to next can you!  Not easy on the eye is it!!

Welcome Claire!  The national average for IUI success rates is around 15% per stimulated cycle and 7.5% unstimulated.  

Jilly - so pleased you're feeling like you again!  Well done with giving up the cigs   and Loobs you're doing well too  

Erica - what do we have to do to get you to unzip it?  Would it help if I told you it's national sausage day (no joke!) Thought of you and Jullie when I heard about it!  It's also Dirty Weekend celebration weekend this one too apparenlty....  KJ's getting her's in mid week!

H xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Isn't the site looking fab  although the orange does give you a headache after a while. The same can't be said for Terry's Chocolate Orange I must say   

Anyway Holly    to you because you said the "C" word. Kj is going to be sssssssoooooooo mad with you  Sorry for not getting on sooner, wages day I'm afraid.

My bad news is that I won't be able to come to the meet    thank God for that I hear you all say   I hope there will be another one, early next year so that all those that can't make this one can be at the next. Apologies Kelly after all your hard work but I'm sure everyone will have a fab time   Please take loads of pictures.

My good news.......................well theres loads of it   AF is here so I've phoned the hospital. My drugs arrive tomorrow & I start down regging on the 15th Nov. I then have another AF & go to the hospital on 30th Nov for a scan to check lining etc. Then I continue with the down regging injection & also inject the Menopur which I did for IUI so it doesn't worry me   Then it's all about how I respond so my IVF journey has officially begun.

Also............we went to visit DF's parents, we hadn't seen them for a couple of weeks as he has been away & they have been on holiday   We had a good chat catching up on everything & then my MIL asked about treatment which she only does when we are on our own so it was a bit strange   I told them about the money on the mortgage, the basic IVF cycle & that we were going to start before Xmas (sorry Kj had to say it!!) I explained the cost & that it would be our only go etc. Then my FIL said that they had been discussing it for weeks & wanted to pay for a second go should this one fail   if we wanted to carry on with treatment. I was stunned & said little except thank you. We talked about it when we got home & couldn't believe it. DF said they must be desperate to be grandparents!!

It's the most amazing offer & I'm going to phone my MIL later to tell her everything has started & that their offer has made such a difference. I don't feel like there is so much pressure on me now & while I hope we don't have to accept their offer, it has made such a difference having it there   I'm just ssssssssssoooooooooo excited   

Erica.xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi girls
Haven't posted since Sunday night and now there are a zillion posts to read! I tried to catch up but just can't. Having madly busy time, drving all over the place, busy at work and also at home. DH and I are getting about five hours sleep at the mo so I'm sure that's not going to help. 
Thanks to everyone who asked about my uncle. He is still in intensive care, it has been a fortnight now, and things are not looking very good so I may need to fly to Germany (where he is) and give my family there some support.
AF due any day, and I'm looking forward to gettting going again.
Sorry no personals, but am trying to finish work early as 2 hrs dive home, and important people coming for dinner so will have to impress with waitrose ready meals disguised with herbs...

Whinge, whinge, I know, but I'll be back properly when life calms down a bit.
Love to you all,
perky


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

HOLLY

DIRTY WEEKEND & SAUSAGE?     

THOUGHT THEY WENT TOGETHER ANYWAY


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

JULIE   

HAVE A FAB FEW DAYS AWAY & YES I'M OFF TO DUBLIN ON SATURDAY TO SEE MY BROTHER.

"SPEAK" TO YOU NEXT THURSDAY.

ERICA.XX


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

to Aussie Meg & DH absolutely fantastic news. Wishing you all the very best for the future.xx

Holly -   for mentioning C  s Hope you got a better removal quote. Was looking forward to meeting you hope there's another meet soon   

Kelly - Bet you're relieved Sky got fixed   

Looby -    didn't you know no means yes Julie & Kelly want you to spill the goss   

Jilly - Only got ½ of your text   waiting for the other bit to come through!!

Molly - Have a great weekend away visiting your parents   can't wait to see the W&G film sounds a good   

Caroline -    Good to see you back hunny hope all goes well tomorrow.

Claire - Hello   & welcome to the IUI thread. Great bunch of girls, will be able to answer all of your questions & get rid of your worries. We've even got our own Nurse Holly   

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

What fantastic news Erica!  How lovely of them to offer that, you both must be really excited and I just love your MIL - she sounds the best (lucky you!!)  Sooo sad you're not going to be coming to the meet - was really looking forward to meeting you.  Probably will be gone by the middle of January (may change but think not - eeek there I said it out loud - it's real now!) so won't get the chance again  

Yeah - shame you're going to Dublin this weekend Erica - what a great weekend you would have had  

Newbies - a word of warning - I AM SOOO NOT A NURSE!!  There's loads of ladies here that have heaps more info than I.

Perks - don't fret hunny just keep up with what you can manage.  We're here when you need us.  Hope your dinner goes well and I'm sure they'll never know!

xx's


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Whoooooooo!!  This is spooky!!

Bl**dy hell - I thought the site had been hijacked!!!

It is fun though!  Happy Halloween!

        
Veronica


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly
Even more gutted now       
Can't believe you will be going by the middle of January    don't loose touch will you  

As for people who know more than you.........................name them   
Enough said.

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

In all honesty Erica - I'm scared to death about going home.  So much easier to stay here in many ways.  It won't be easy to start all over, make new friends etc as we are going back to a different city.... I don't feel like a kiwi much anymore and I'm certainly not a Brit, and the whole treatment thing, new clinic, friends and family there with kids and being confronted with IF regularly is really   me.  Thankfully having you all with me in cyber space means I won't be completely alone going through it.

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Blimey,

How nice of Mr T to go to all this effort just for my birthday         

Jilly-glad your back hunny  

Holly-nnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooo dont leave us    you will miss sunny britain too much surely ??   

Sorry cant catch up just wanted to say to Looby-     I was born on Haloween and I AM an official witch,so if you are brave enough you can tell me and Julie the ending,aslong as you can cope with all the     you would get in return.

This is how it woulg go:

You would   the ending to Lost then this is what we would do (back me up here Julie )

   

Scary or what    

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - we will really miss you when you go.  You will have to sleep in your day time there and stay a wake all night just so that you can keep on chatting to us!!!!!!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Kelly and Moomin - I know I'm really worried at missing out on all the goings on with the time difference!  Good suggestion  

How are you feeling?  Testing day is drawing ever closer as is Kelly's birthday and Witchypoo day!  Kel - ooh please can you cast a positive spell for Moomin's testing day      

xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Erika

Thankyou for your welcome, i think i have 'met' you on the Clomid thread. I maybe wrong 

Doesn't it go fast on here, i will never be able to keep up


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Holly

I feeling ok today, quite     .  Even though I have some cramps, very sore breasts and back ache, oh and keeping feeling a bit sick.  But hey either it will work or not, and if it doesn't then we will hopefully go straight into another cycle.

New job is going alright again, think it was just too much for me to cope with, 2ww and starting a new job.

Hope you are ok

Moomin  

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Holly-I am not allowed to cast spells out of the acadamy because they will boot me out,but I deffo think a big dance is due for Moomin                                   


Claire-dont worry about it moving quick on here,you have to go at your own pace,I find the weekends are a great time to catch up as its like a ghost town


Catch ya all 2 morra

Kelly x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

oh my god just turned this on and thought i had the wrong thread,made me laugh anyway 

holly-sad to see your going home  but i really hope everything works out for you

bbmonster- 

erica-what a lovely mother inlaw you have,but here's hoping you won't need it .my mil once said to us that if we need money,she would not go on hoilday next year and give us the money for treatment ...i was like...as if we would take it when it is put like that i should be nice and maybe her hearts in the right place.

molly-hope you have a great weekend
and you juile...enjoy

ck6- hope your ok

kelly-how are thngs going with you


hope everyone else is alright

luv petal b


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Kelly

Thanks for the dance!!  Think I prefer that to a spell as bit worried you might turn me into   or even   or something a lot worse!!!  not that I don't trust you at all!!!!  Would like to be able to come to the meet as me!!!!

Moomin

xxxxxxx


Just realised after the meet we will actual know peoples proper/normal names!!!!!!!


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi ladies

Well after my disaster last night I've got everything crossed for this post doing its thing!!!

Yesterday I wrote that I was still waiting for   who was late cos I ov'd on day 10 or 11 so should have been due on Sun or Mon.  Anyway the   arrived this morning.  Cos my cycle was 28 days, that means I am going to have the same probs as last month and will probably need basting on the weekend again which they don't do.  More    .  This was something which never entered my head as being an obstacle in this IUI treatment.  I phoned the hospital to book a scan and ...quelle surprise... no appointments so I have got to pay privately for a scan again.  I am going on Wednesday which will be day 8 so there's a chance I could have the IUI on Friday (if there are any spaces!!!).  On day 9 last month I had 2 follies - 21 and 23mm.  Do you know what size they need to be for IUI?  I am having an unstimulated cycle this month cos I didn't want to have a break in between and I don't think I really need them.  I'm just hoping the timing is going to be ok.

Anyway enough of me!

Struthie - sorry to hear of your negative result.  Sending you a huge  

Shazia - sorry you are feeling down.  Another big   coming your way.

Claire - Hi!    This is an amazing site, you'll find loads of support here.

Erica - Wishing you success on your IVF journey hunny.  How wonderful of your MIL and FIL to offer to pay for a cycle of IVF.  Not surprised you didn't know what to say.

Jillypops - Soooooo glad you are feeling loads better 

KJ - Ohhh your puppy news is so exciting.  I want one!  Have a fab time in Brighton.

Moomin - Hey promising signs!!!  Glad to hear things are going better at work.

Petal b - How are you feeling today?  Hope the flu has flown!!!!

Kelly - Hiya gym queen!!!  I hope I get to be as motivated as you.  Hey perhaps you could become...Mrs Motivator??!!!!  DP and I have been quite good since we started, have been going every other night.  It's definitely getting a bit easier, I did 15 mins on the cross trainer last night (only level 1 tho    )

Jess - Hope you are enjoying your half-term hols.

A big hello to Babyfish, Sarah, Bodia, Veronica, Holly, Julie and everyone I haven't mentioned.

Take care

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Kel - maybe that's a good thing!

Moomin - you're doing really well and have had so much on this 2ww! I'm looking forward to the meet - so wish Erica, Jilly, Shazia and Julie were coming too  but we'll have a fabbie time!

Petal - lovely to see you on here again. Hope you're getting over your horrible last week. Hope that you are getting things sorted in your head where and how to move on  You're a lovely special person and never forget that. BTW - it's not definite that we are going in January yet.... I'm still playing with it in my head until it feels right 

Phew Sair - you got in just in time before I lock the thread 

New home this way >>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40357.0.html

H xx


----------

